# P.I.N.S.



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

Planning a weekend trip on Oct. 5. Any other 2coolers going to on the inland. This is my first overnight trip, got any pointers.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a good link that should cover most of your questions.

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3776

Its always best to drive down during low tide. Good Luck.


----------



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks, Looks like the forcast is on our side. Got 7 Jeeps and one 4 runner. Headin south


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Plan to be there that weekend also, White ford and hang out around 17 to 20 + mile markers. Some times go deeper depending on the driving conditions.


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

Ill be down there as well with a big group of my dads college buddies... Ill be driving a big silver suburban down to around mile post 25. This is our maiden voyage so feel free to spot by our camp and say hello and any advice


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

drive down on low tide, remember that beach eats jeeps, trucks, tractors, tents, 
Watch your gasoline, make sure that if you go down on low tide you come back on low tide. Take plenty of fresh water and ice,(Block is better than crushed) more than you think you need.
Can't run to the store down there.

Watch for Tarpon running the beach front. I have hooked giants down there, got several jumps from them and then "gone-p-cones"

Pick up trash if you have room. take a rake and shovel.

Good luck.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

be very aware as the northern approaches... looks like it will hit Saturday afternoon - early morning Sunday

hate to say it but the bite usually slams shut once the northern hits but you never know if you don't go

things I have learned about radically changing winds on the beach...

if chairs are stable and arranged around a bonfire with SE wind, at least one chair will blow into the fire when that blast of cold wind hits from the north

everything that is supported, leaned into, or otherwise dependent on the SE wind to stay in place will have to be completely re-arranged

big surf AND a strong NE wind is no bueno... watch high tides as they can wash pretty high up the beach

you can camp on the north side of the Mansfield channel and get out of the wind... fire wood is non-existent down there... you need to bring it from the beach 

getting out of a camping spot at Mansfield is the only time I ever got stuck in the sand at PINS except the time I was towing a trailer thru the high banks... an approach in 4 low would have changed everything

not trying to rain on your parade, just a few tips I had to learn the hard way

jc


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

lol that's experience speaking right there ^^

I can say if the wind comes in NE the fishing blows IME because you've got the current going left down the beach and the wind going right, does weird things to the lines. If you get a little W in that N wind and get a NW or NNW even it can blow the surf flat and driving can be great. All that changes of course depending on how far South you go obviously as the beach is curvy.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

I know you guys have been planning this for a long time and we all know how hard it is to coordinate everyones schedules together. But there are just too many variables on this one and most of them are negative.
If at all possible to insure a successful trip to P.I.N.S. I would re-schedule.
Sorry for the negative response, But I have experienced cold fronts passing while down there and it did shut everything down including the fun. Getting back was tuff too. This is the first big cold front of the season. 20 degree temp change with a 25 knot N wind. 
Be safe boys.


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I was down there with Re-Rig and had an amazing time. We didn't have any problems... as we drove in and out on low tides. We left at about 3 pm on Sat. So we got out before the front. As far as fish, we caught a 25' redfish and a 24" smack. The water and wind were perfect.
We did drive to the jetties and satayed about an hour. We wanted to do some fishing before the cold front arrived.
We took a ton of pics, but I have always found it difficult to post pics on here. So you will just have to use your imagination.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

good deal, how was the driving???

did it look like this on the south end???


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> good deal, how was the driving???
> 
> did it look like this on the south end???


This is as far as the forecast goes at the moment:

FRIDAY NIGHT
SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET.

SATURDAY
SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET.

SATURDAY NIGHT
SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO
6 FEET.

Windfinder is showing the winds calming down a big on Sunday/Mon though: 
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/malaquite_beach


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

y'all have fun!


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, just like that! Driving was good. Only had to go into 4X4 a couple of times.
We were in 3rd. gear and two wheel drive all day. Can't wait to go back...not necessarily to the jetties, but at least 40 miles. We used 9 gal of fuel round trip.


----------

